# allegan dam report



## fishjunkie22 (Feb 15, 2009)

whats everyone think about all this rain, besides that it sucks...think that the river is gonna be fishable before seasons out sunday or just blown out? Was really hoping to make it out once or twice more.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

fishjunkie22 said:


> whats everyone think about all this rain, besides that it sucks...think that the river is gonna be fishable before seasons out sunday or just blown out? Was really hoping to make it out once or twice more.


 Hard to say for sure, But I don't think it looks good. I have been fishing a large trib of the Joe and it was still up some before this last rain. Heres hoping:bloos:


----------



## CoWalSki (May 31, 2003)

Well here's todays results...... water of course was very high, less than a foot from top of the corrugated wall. Water coming out of the one gate on top of dam. Not much concrete at the boat launch. Took my good buddies Ben and Joel today. Anchored in the fast water to get set up for steelheadin' and do some jiggin' for eyes. I landed 3 on a pink jig head with a white grub body. Then caught a small steelhead on the same set up. Go figure.... Fished the jig like we use to do at the Mamuee river in Ohio. Finally, Joel hooked a nice eye on a chart/black squiggles on side Tot. Quite a surprise. Once the sun came out, the action seemed to cease. Here are a few pics we took after the trip.........

Two of the three eyes I caught.... 21 1/2" & 22"









Joel's 23 incher......









Today's catch.... 19", 21 1/2", 22" & 23" walleyes..... did not measure the steelie.....









]









Trying to get back up there before the closer. Although the water is high, ya got to hit it when you can.

Take care and good fishin'.....
Cowalski


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Very nich kreel


----------



## JFritz (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice group of fish.

i'm debating on going to Allegan or GR Friday/Saturday before the eyes close.


----------



## fishjunkie22 (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like a great dinner to me, good job, nice to see pictures of others fish.....FIsh ON.....


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I am going to go steelhead fishing Sunday. Wife's cousin said I need a 9' rod. I've never been but I have a couple 7' set ups I use for walleye at maumee and salmon in the fall on the betsie. Am alright with this gear or do I need to go and fork over some cash I don't have. I am not looking to be a pro Sunday, just have a reasonbly good chance to catch and land fish. Thanks, Ben.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lordofallthatswims said:


> Hey guys, I am going to go steelhead fishing Sunday. Wife's cousin said I need a 9' rod. I've never been but I have a couple 7' set ups I use for walleye at maumee and salmon in the fall on the betsie. Am alright with this gear or do I need to go and fork over some cash I don't have. I am not looking to be a pro Sunday, just have a reasonbly good chance to catch and land fish. Thanks, Ben.


LOATS, I have been "getting by" with a 7 ft. med/lt rod with 10# xt for quite a few years now. This set up has handled steel with no problem.


----------



## fishjunkie22 (Feb 15, 2009)

3.13.09.....The old man and i fished 9 to 5 ended up with 4 steelies, (3 hens, and 1 rooster) and 8 walleyes, smallest eye was 19in. water is very high and muddy. good luck to all that fish this weekend. fish on...


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

WOuld you care to share what you caught your Walleye on???

THanks


----------



## fishjunkie22 (Feb 15, 2009)

doughman.....friday, got the wallys on jigs, and the steelies on tots..here are pics


----------



## fishjunkie22 (Feb 15, 2009)

and then there was today. the old man and i's catch for sat, 3.14 all fish came on jigs today, ran tots all day with to takers, little steelie is a hen, and other is rooster, smallest eye 17 1/2.








nice mess of fish, ummmm...








good luck to everyone on the last day of wallys, for a while, limits to everyone, hopefully.....fish on!!!!!!!


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Very impressive fishjunkie,if you ever need a co-pilot give me a bump.I'd like to do some learning.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

I could not find the fish, neither could any of the anglers I was around. Rogue, nope, Grand, nope, pier, nope.


----------



## fishjunkie22 (Feb 15, 2009)

well, today wasnt what i hoped for, but did get a few eaters, fished from around 9 to 4, then called it quits.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

went today fishing was very slow


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

In that last pic, the eye 2nd from the left is the slimmest eye I have ever seen(for its lengh). Good job out there.


----------

